# Expanding the Host...



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm looking to expand my Warriors of Chaos army, so far I have:


Exalted Hero
Sorcerer of Chaos

24 Warriors of Chaos
20 Marauders of Chaos
10 Warhounds of Chaos
5 Chaos Knights
5 Chosen Warriors

So far I have decided to buy:


12 more Warriors of Chaos
Halberds for said Warriors (through mathhammer, I reasoned that this would make a brilliant hammer unit.)
Hellcannon of Chaos
Two packs of 3 Warriors, to increase my current groups of 12 Warriors to 15.
Khorne Lord on Juggernaut

Also in case you haven't noticed, I am aiming for a warrior heavy army.
At this point, the reason for this thread is that I would like some advice on what would be a good next step to buy, I was thinking Giant, but wasn't sure. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Tzeentch lord on disc? keep casting infernal gateway and treason of tzeentch on hordes, and more chosen perhaps.

Giants have no form of save so tend to suffer against hordes as that many S3 attacks will still bring it down, plus with terror being nerfed they are a bit of a point sink for a now iffy piece, its still good in an O & G army but i have doubts for a WoC


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The hellcannon is iffy. Some people swear by it, but I've yet to see it actually do anything useful. Despite stone throwers being better than they were since the partial hits have been removed, and everything under the template is hit, it's still heinously inaccurate, and for its cost, it's not clear to me that just bringing more warriors isn't a better investment. I've certainly had more success just bringing more warriors instead of the hellcannon. 

You might want to look into getting another Exalted Hero to turn into a Battle Standard Bearer. Warriors of Chaos greatly benefit from having a BSB around-- in some cases, more than other armies, because you can typically cover your entire army with the BSB since it's so compact.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice, I'll spend some more time looking around then. As for the Lord on the Disc, he's my next step in my lords and heroes plan.
As for the Giant, I guess hes not what I thought . 
My current exalted hero will most likely move over for the lord, and pick up a Battle Standard, as I am modeling him with one (well, I just have to paint it) 

As for other expansions, have any of the stranger units (Ogres, Trolls, Dragon Ogres, Spawns, or Shaggoths) made a large impact in anyones army?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found spawn to be a useful distraction. They're bad-- don't ever think they're going to actually kill anything. However, they can make a nuisance of themselves while they get themselves killed, and they can get in the way of fast units. They're a bit more survivable than warhounds, so the points difference makes them worth considering. The time they buy you (it'll just be one turn) can be enough to give you time to reform or move in such a way to not be flanked, though, and that's worth its points.

Ogres, Dragon Ogres, and Trolls are fairly interchangable. They're all alternatives to knights, at the end of the day. I've had fairly good luck with Dragon Ogres in larger games, or games where I know I need something that can efficiently deal with a very tough target. Dragon Ogres with great weapons excel at getting rid of heavy cavalry more than knights do, I think, but the knights are generally better at handling every enemy type. Ogres fill a similar role-- basically, they're slower, have fewer attacks, but have the option to buy Chaos armor and can be marked. It's a question of theme, I think, to choose between Dragon Ogres and Ogres, since you can use them to do the same thing.

I've never used trolls-- Ld4 and Stupidity REALLY don't mix, and your Lord is going to have better things to do than babysit a unit of Trolls. They can't do anything that a unit of Warriors can't do better for a comparable cost, too, so you might want to skip them unless you're going to bring the named troll character along...and honestly, you don't really need him either. 

The shaggoth gives you the option to field something that's a big monster that can still conduct itself in a predictable manner. It's more expensive than the giant, but it's more reliable. They're both hard targets to cope with unless you've got a war machine handy, though, and are a useful solution to junky infantry like Clanrats, Empire State Troops, Goblins, and the like-- things that your Warriors really can't be bothered with since they've got harder targets that need to be taken care of.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Horus, Trolls are to be avoided like the plague in a WoC army (no nurgle puns now folks!) again in an O & G army they can get a cheap goblin to babysit them but WoCs can't do that, maybe they're ok if you use Throgg but otherwise avoid.

The shaggoth also benifits from a save, which really helps with all the arrows. 

As far as the Hellcannon, its an absolutly brilliant model, but a pain to put together and paint, and is incredibly inaccurate, but when it does land it is awesomly lethal, its the risk you take, but at least you dont need to protect it, it will happily chew through light cavalry and skirmishers that are usually sent to deal with machines

The other advantage of the spawn is that theres no charge reaction so if you manage to get to a gunline with them you can at least be sure to cause some troubles

The other unit I would suggest is the warshrine, its incredible in keeping your expensive warriors in line and with advantages


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I run a Warrior heavy army myself, supported by some Knights, a Shaggoth and a War Shrine.

The knights have been a little bit iffy for me. I'm considering fielding 6 Ogres instead, but I'm not happy with any of the available models, so we'll see about that.

The Shaggoth I've been more than happy with. It's a great model that's nice to assemble and paint, and happily sits on a flank facing down their light cavalry/flyers or threatening their flank with his rather good 14" march. Just don't let him get charged by models with Lances or Dragons with characters.

The Warshrine with a Mark of Tzeentch has to be king of the supporting units though. T6, 4 Wounds and a 3+ Ward makes it one of the best tarpit units I've found. Just put it in the way of their big nasty (Bolt throwers, Dragons and the like) and laugh as they spend about 4 turns trying to kill it and failing. Doesn't work by itself against massed infantry though, since it doesn't have thunderstomp (I was sad when I read that).

Giants, although fun, are terribly unreliable - but if that doesn't bother you then go for it.

Everything Son of Horus said is gold, so I can't really add much else.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i run a troll army and have never lost a game does involve a very heavy case though as the y are all the old metal ones including the limited staff troll gw did a few years back and i never have trouble with them throgg and dragon ogres/ shaggoths


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

I have been thinking about running with a Warshrine, but there are no models for it. Obviously in which case I would have to model it myself? 

I might invest in a Shaggoth then...

Thanks for the input guys!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

A lot of people base Warshrines off Corpse Carts, but I went the whole hog and bought a Skaven Screaming Bell. The Rat Ogre received a Lord of Change Head, and the Clan Moulder ratman got a zombie head to become a Chaos Sorcerer (on his own base so I can use him in other units). The bell was replaced by a sheet of plasticard which is going to be painted as a portal with a Hydra head coming out of one side, the Changeling Ogre is dragging it out with the chain.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Ahh that sounds pretty cool! By the way, would you guys recommend a Chaos Lord or a Chaos Sorcerer Lord?


----------

